# Thinking about microdairy



## joshmod (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Friends,

My wife and I are debating starting into a 3-5 cow microdairy.  Our thought is that we would sell shares to make the selling process a bit easier.  Hopefully this would give us a little bit of extra income without me having to quit my day job (which I enjoy) but also allowing us to have some fruitful experiences in farming (especially with our kiddos).

Anyone have any thoughts or advice on this?  Have you or anyone else tried?  Thanks friends!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2014)

It depends on your state laws. Some states allow raw milk sales, only on the farm. Some states don't allow cow shares. You need to know your state laws so you don't run afoul of them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

X2 what Baymule said.
Many states prohibit "shares". Most states prohibit raw milk sales and or milk products sales.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> X2 what Baymule said.
> Many states prohibit "shares". Most states prohibit raw milk sales and or milk products sales.


Our state prohibits raw milk sales
But I don't think "most" do
I think "most" allow it in some fashion
I don't think the concept would be very profitable compared to the effort though


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually you are right in one sense but those that allow it generally have certain requirements that are necessary.

Below the map is the brief description of requirements
http://www.farmtoconsumer.org/raw_milk_map.htm


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2014)

There are 15 or 16 states that allow you to sell raw milk from the farm. About 10 that allow you to sell raw milk retail. Here is a map of what states allow what. http://farmtoconsumer.org/
The map is about half way down the page.

Whatever you do, get insurance. Literally not worth losing the farm if you get sued.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2014)

Ha ha...posting at the same time. Great minds think alike.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

babsbag said:


> There are 15 or 16 states that allow you to sell raw milk from the farm. About 10 that allow you to sell raw milk retail. Here is a map of what states allow what. http://farmtoconsumer.org/
> The map is about half way down the page.
> 
> Whatever you do, get insurance. Literally not worth losing the farm if you get sued.


One should always have insurance in any commercial undertaking particularly selling food products to the public
Knowing a thing or two about liability not sure I agree that this is any more so. At least I have not seen a whole lot of cases in court


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2014)

If a cow gives 5 gallons a day and in CA raw milk sells for 10.00 a gallon plus 40.00 a year for the herd share. The dairy has a mile long waiting list.

That is 50.00 a day per cow income x 5 cows that is 250.00 a day. Sign me up.   I realize there are expenses and months they are dry but if you have the space for 5 cows and it is legal I would certainly be tempted to give it a try.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2014)

Not saying that it is more likely that a person will get sued but milk borne illnesses can be life threatening/fatal so if there was a problem it could turn tragic very quickly. I am not opposed to raw milk but in CA whenever someone who drank raw milk gets sick the authorities ALWAYS shut down the dairy while they investigate. They have never found milk from that specific dairy to be the cause but they always look there first.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

babsbag said:


> If a cow gives 5 gallons a day and in CA raw milk sells for 10.00 a gallon plus 40.00 a year for the herd share. The dairy has a mile long waiting list.
> 
> That is 50.00 a day per cow income x 5 cows that is 250.00 a day. Sign me up.   I realize there are expenses and months they are dry but if you have the space for 5 cows and it is legal I would certainly be tempted to give it a try.


Sign me up too


----------



## babsbag (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never owned a cow but from what I read 5 gallons is actually low. They can do 6-8


----------



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

If your state laws allow you to do this, I would say go for it  I'm not very familiar with the laws regarding raw milk sales in the States, but I believe some states allow you to sell it for consumption by pets, like dogs or cats


----------



## greybeard (Oct 13, 2014)

As with all agriculture related  business ventures, Keep your finances completely separate if you can--household account vs business account.
Keep dang good records on everything, including (but not limited to) what you use as disinfectant and how and when you use it.  If the health people ever do have cause (real or trumped up) to look your place and animals over, you need to be able to prove you did everything "right".


----------



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

You are going to have to be hardcore on hygiene. I worked at a medium-small dairy farm years ago and we used to spent an hour milking and an hour cleaning and sterilising everything afterwards. My boss used to rinse out all the equipment with diluted acid after washing it. I remember that part vividly because he accidentally dropped the bottle on my leg once! Thank goodness there was tap nearby.


----------

